# Ocean challenge



## Olly Buckle (Jan 8, 2010)

Chestersdaughter has chosen a subject rather than a first line for our new challenge, and that is:-

*The Ocean*

That is a wide subject, please post your entries below.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 8, 2010)

The boy stood on the burning deck
His back was to the mast
He swore he wouldn’t leave that place
‘Til Elton John went past
But Elton was a wily lad -
He threw the boy a plum
And when he stooped to pick it up
He gave the boy some corporal punishment.



Feel free to ignore this contribution


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 14, 2010)

Olly and Querty and OX one night
Sailed off in a paper boat,
Sailed off on a ocean of foamy waves 
And found that their boat wouldn’t float.

“Please rescue us,” they cried in alarm
To the crew of a ship passing by.
But that crew, you see, were pirates three
Each a blonde with a gleam in her eye.

...and as this is a family forum it may be prudent to call a halt to the poem at this point.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 14, 2010)

Now I know how Jessica Watson must feel. I'm all alone on the cruel sea.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 14, 2010)

MeeQ said:


> There is a slightly different version i used to sing in the Navy STOP


 
RAN, I assume? 

That’d be the one that ends:

“So if you want to _root_ yourself (Those poxy Poms in the RN don't know the word)
Use the candle on the shelf



Ship Ahoy! Candle joy.”


----------



## Leyline (Jan 14, 2010)

*For a friend who saw the writing on the wall, his nation transforming into a police state, and headed off to sea.*

*Navigation*

(for Keith)

Speak
if you wish
of rights
and privilege.
Of revolution
and arms.
Of shots fired,
bodies counted,
tides turned.

Speak on.
You may as well speak.
It hurts nothing
after all.

Here
is something better
something true
held in one hand.
Here in one hand
one hand, one mind
a road to freedom
moral retribution
_held in one hand_.

Laugh, go ahead.
You may as well laugh.
It hurts nothing
after all.

Laugh.
It may be funny.
Freedom in
a knife
a hank of rope
a wind at my back
and a map of stars
in my mind.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2010)

As a child it chilled me 
  Chattering teeth and thin towels
  After on a windy beach
  Trying to regain inner body heat
  Behind the breakwater. 
  Later, nose streaming salt water, 
  Remember the wet bit
  Of the world.

  As an young man,
  In far warmer climes,
  And more prosperous times,
  I skipped wave tops in a catamaran
  Encountered freshwater springs
  In sub aquatic limestone caves
  And large deep sea fish
  Or skimmed on a ski 
  Across the wet bit
  Of the world.

  Now, visiting friends, beside the sea
  I slip slide and stagger down shingle
  My back to the pavilion, facing the sea
  Until it comes within my limited range
  And I throw some of the dry bit
  Into the wet bit
  Of the world


----------

